# 1st Quiz movie stills



## David H (Jan 16, 2017)

*A. SOLVED







B. SOLVED 






C. SOLVED






D. GIVEN.







Good Luck*


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2017)

B - Good Will Hunting


----------



## David H (Jan 16, 2017)

Northerner said:


> B - Good Will Hunting


Well done Alan


----------



## Contused (Jan 16, 2017)

A: Ali?


----------



## David H (Jan 16, 2017)

Contused said:


> A: Ali?


Well done Contused Mohamed Ali AKA Cassius Clay


----------



## David H (Jan 16, 2017)

*Clue Time:
C. SOLVED
D. He didn't do it but they are trying to pin it on him.*


----------



## Contused (Jan 17, 2017)

C: Immortals


----------



## David H (Jan 17, 2017)

Contused said:


> C: Immortals


Well done Contused


----------



## David H (Jan 17, 2017)

*Further clue for D.

They tried to frame him for something he didn't do.*


----------



## David H (Jan 17, 2017)

*I don't believe it - Nobody has guessed it and the clues were giveaways.

Clue 1: he didn't do it but they are trying to pin it on him.
Clue 2: They tried to frame him for something he didn't do

DO I HAVE TO GIVE THE ANSWER

*


----------



## David H (Jan 17, 2017)

*Given.*

Who framed Roger rabbit?

So easy.


----------

